# Hp Touchpad Repair Manual - 15 Step By Step Guides



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Problems do not take appointments before coming. Here is the website which will save you lot of Googling and sweating. Just bookmark it for the "Rainy day". It gives you most the info for repair and how to repair.

http://www.ifixit.co...ad#deviceGuides

Good Luck!!


----------

